# My first pics using a DSLR



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

Took my Nikon D90 DSLR out and took a few photos and edited them using photoshop express on my iPad. I'm a novice to the world of photography so still trying to get the hangs of the basics.

Photos taken in the garden of the flowers and others taken on my walks along the Fife Coastal Path.

Opinions welcome as I always want to improve. One thing I noticed is having troubles taking photos of the sky. Any advise appreciated.

Many thanks.

Ravinder


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pics


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I'd recommend "the digital photography book" series by Scott Kelby - really useful and quite easy to just dip into for the bits you want to know :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Also look at joining a photography forum

www.talkphotography.co.uk is popular and a few of us on here are on there too!


----------

